# BASRA | Basra Paradise Hotel | 10 fl | U/C ‎



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

Construction :


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the right and left facades of the building didn't exist???


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

I hope there will be other buildings outside that compound wall, otherwise its not going to look very inviting. 

Im quite disappointed they went for a classical Islamic design, something unashamedly modern would have been cool.


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

..


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## smfarazm.. (Jan 21, 2012)

Basra is love


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

smfarazm.. said:


> Basra is love


Thanks a lot . my regards ( from Baghdad ) to our brothers in Pakistan


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## abdullah alfadhel (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## abdullah alfadhel (Sep 10, 2012)

*تصميم لوبي فندق جنة البصرة*


----------



## abdullah alfadhel (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## abdullah alfadhel (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## SSCMetro (Feb 8, 2013)

Good


----------



## abdullah alfadhel (Sep 10, 2012)

تغليف سقف الطابق الارضي من الجزء الثاني بالقوم بتاريخ 2013/3/14


----------



## bakara (Mar 16, 2013)

nice construction technique...is that polystyrene?


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

6/10


----------



## Empici (Apr 20, 2012)

[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

By : حسين الفريجي

:cheers::cheers:


























































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

By : Anwar Al-Kaisi


:cheers::cheers::cheers:



















































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

The View from the 6th floor of the Hotel

:cheers::cheers:




































































































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)

By : حسين الفريجي‏











































































​


----------



## mohammed ghani (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## *mustafa* (Aug 27, 2013)

-----


----------

